# Visual Basic > Xamarin >  TapGestureRecognizer on an Image  on Tab not work

## vuyiswamb

Good Day All

i have images in a Listview ,i tried this on a normal Listview and also Telerik , it behaves the same. The Tab event is not fired consistently sometimes when i tap the images they dont respond to the Tap. 

Here is my xaml 




```
             <telerikDataControls:RadListView  Grid.Row="1" x:Name="lstfun" BackgroundColor="Transparent">
                    <telerikDataControls:RadListView.ItemTemplate>
                        <DataTemplate>
                            <telerikListView:ListViewTemplateCell>
                                <telerikListView:ListViewTemplateCell.View>
                                    <Grid Padding="8,0,8,10" RowSpacing="0">
                                        <Grid Padding="1" BackgroundColor="#e1e1e3" RowSpacing="0">
                                            <Grid.RowDefinitions>
                                                <RowDefinition Height="*" />
                                                <RowDefinition Height="53" />
                                            </Grid.RowDefinitions>
                                            <Grid Grid.Row="0" Padding="0" BackgroundColor="#e4e4e4">
                                                <StackLayout>
                                                    <Label   Text="{Binding FUN_NAME}" FontFamily="Ubuntu" FontSize="14" TextColor="#9e9ea0" />
                                                    <Image  Source="HeaderBackground.png" HeightRequest="100" Aspect="AspectFill"/>
                                                    <Label  Text="{Binding DESCRIPTION}" FontFamily="Ubuntu-Medium" FontSize="14" TextColor="#3c3947" />
                                                </StackLayout>
                                            </Grid>
                                            <Grid Grid.Row="1" BackgroundColor="#ffffff" RowSpacing="0">
                                                <Grid   RowSpacing="0">
                                                    <Grid.RowDefinitions>
                                                        <RowDefinition Height="15" />
                                                        <RowDefinition Height="4" />
                                                        <RowDefinition Height="15" />
                                                    </Grid.RowDefinitions>
    
                                                    <StackLayout Padding="-25,12,0,0" Spacing="-100" Orientation="Horizontal">
    
                                                        <StackLayout Orientation="Vertical" >
                                                            <Image Source="chat.png" InputTransparent="false" HorizontalOptions="Center" HeightRequest="35" WidthRequest="150" >
                                                                <Image.GestureRecognizers>
                                                                    <TapGestureRecognizer NumberOfTapsRequired="1" Tapped="TapGestureRecognizer_Tapped_4"/>
                                                                </Image.GestureRecognizers>
                                                            </Image>
                                                        </StackLayout>
    
                                                        <StackLayout Orientation="Vertical">
                                                            <Image Source="love.png" x:Name="imglike" InputTransparent="false"   HorizontalOptions="Center" HeightRequest="35" WidthRequest="150" >
                                                                <Image.GestureRecognizers>
                                                                    <TapGestureRecognizer NumberOfTapsRequired="1" Tapped="TapGestureRecognizer_Tapped" />
                                                                </Image.GestureRecognizers>
                                                            </Image>
                                                        </StackLayout>
    
                                                        <StackLayout Orientation="Vertical">
                                                            <Image x:Name="imgfunin" Source="funin.png"  InputTransparent="false"  HorizontalOptions="Center" HeightRequest="35" WidthRequest="150" >
                                                                <Image.GestureRecognizers>
                                                                    <TapGestureRecognizer  NumberOfTapsRequired="1" Tapped="TapGestureRecognizer_Tapped_1"/>
                                                                </Image.GestureRecognizers>
                                                            </Image>
                                                        </StackLayout>
    
                                                        <StackLayout Orientation="Vertical">
                                                            <Image Source="Fakenews.png" InputTransparent="false"  HorizontalOptions="Center" HeightRequest="35" WidthRequest="150" >
                                                                <Image.GestureRecognizers>
                                                                    <TapGestureRecognizer  NumberOfTapsRequired="1" Tapped="TapGestureRecognizer_Tapped_2" />
                                                                </Image.GestureRecognizers>
                                                            </Image>
                                                        </StackLayout>
    
                                                        <StackLayout  Orientation="Vertical">
                                                            <Image Source="share.png" HorizontalOptions="Center" InputTransparent="false"  HeightRequest="35" WidthRequest="150" >
                                                                <Image.GestureRecognizers>
                                                                    <TapGestureRecognizer  NumberOfTapsRequired="1" Tapped="TapGestureRecognizer_Tapped_3" />
                                                                </Image.GestureRecognizers>
                                                            </Image>
                                                        </StackLayout>
                                                    </StackLayout> 
                                                </Grid>
                                            </Grid>
                                        </Grid>
                                    </Grid>
                                </telerikListView:ListViewTemplateCell.View>
                            </telerikListView:ListViewTemplateCell>
                        </DataTemplate>
                    </telerikDataControls:RadListView.ItemTemplate>
                </telerikDataControls:RadListView>
```

and the event handlers for my images re 



```
       private void TapGestureRecognizer_Tapped(object sender, EventArgs e)
                        {
                
                            DisplayAlert("", "Like Tabbed", "Ok");
                        }
                
                        private void TapGestureRecognizer_Tapped_1(object sender, EventArgs e)
                        {
                            DisplayAlert("", "Funin", "Ok");
                        }
                
                        private void TapGestureRecognizer_Tapped_2(object sender, EventArgs e)
                        {
                            DisplayAlert("", "Fake News Tabbed","Ok"); 
                
                        }
                
                        private void TapGestureRecognizer_Tapped_3(object sender, EventArgs e)
                        {
                
                            DisplayAlert("", "Shareout Tabbed", "Ok");
                        }
                
                        private void TapGestureRecognizer_Tapped_4(object sender, EventArgs e)
                        {
                
                            DisplayAlert("", "Comment Tabbed", "Ok");
                        }
```

Thanks

----------


## Prahlad

Hello, @vuyiswamb

Please try this code it works properly:

*MainPage.xaml code:*



```
<Label Text="Image not tapped" x:Name="lblText" />
<Image Source="tapped.jpg">
    <Image.GestureRecognizers>
        <TapGestureRecognizer
                Tapped="OnTapGestureRecognizerTapped"
                NumberOfTapsRequired="1" />
  </Image.GestureRecognizers>
</Image>
```

*MainPage.xaml.cs code:*



```
void OnTapGestureRecognizerTapped(object sender, EventArgs args)
{
    lblText.Text = "Now Image Is Tapped..";
}
```

I hope above code will be useful for you.
Thank you.

----------

